# [Solved]Can not connect to network, but can get IP address

## XQZS

If use ifconfig, then wlp3s0 and enp0s25 both have IPv4 address and IPv6 address.

But if open firefox, it cannot connect any website. Of course the website address is correct.

Then I check this problem.

I found the /etc/resolv.conf file is strange!

The actual /etc/resolv.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Generated by resolvconf
> 
> nameserver 2001:da8:1007::101
> ...

 

resolv.conf does not contain IPv4 nameserver address. I do not know what is "2001:da8:1007::101", maybe it is a IPv6 address?

You know, resolv.conf can be updated if I start /etc/init.d/dhcpcd, but it only created this strange nameserver address after updating by dhcpcd. 

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#wireless

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

modules_wlp3s0="dhcpcd"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

#ethernet

modules_enp0s25="dhcpcd"

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

#dhcpcd

#-nodns

dhcp_wlp3s0="nontp nonis"

dhcp_enp0s25="nontp nonis"

```

/etc/conf.d/netmount

```

# You will need to set the dependencies in the netmount script to match

# the network configuration tools you are using. This should be done in

# this file by following the examples below, and not by changing the

# service script itself.

#

# Each of these examples is meant to be used separately. So, for

# example, do not set rc_need to something like "net.eth0 dhcpcd".

#

# If you are using newnet and configuring your interfaces with static

# addresses with the network script, you  should use this setting.

#

#rc_need="network"

#

# If you are using oldnet, you must list the specific net.* services you

# need.

#

# This example assumes all of your netmounts can be reached on

# eth0.

#

#rc_need="net.eth0"

#

# This example assumes some of your netmounts are on eth1 and some

# are on eth2.

#

rc_need="net.enp0s25 net.wlp3s0"

#

# If you are using a dynamic network management tool like

# networkmanager, dhcpcd in standalone mode, wicd, badvpn-ncd, etc, to

# manage the network interfaces with the routes to your netmounts, you

# should list that tool.

#

#rc_need="networkmanager"

rc_need="dhcpcd"

#rc_need="wicd"

#

# The default setting is designed to be backward compatible with our

# current setup, but you are highly discouraged from using this. In

# other words, please change it to be more suited to your system.

#

#rc_need="net"

```

In the end, I must say, /etc/conf.d/net file is added by myself, openrc did not create this file! openrc did not create manyfiles, ifplugd.conf was not created either. And I have added USE Flag ''netifrc" indeed.

Selinux is permissive, kernel is 3.13.6 hardened sources, stage3 is hardened-amd-20140501.

How can I connect to Internet?

Who can tell me the method to solve this problem?

And, I have not use any firewall.

At the same time, I manully change the resolv.conf file to correct nameserver IPv4 addresses, and add the file's attribute (+i), but still cannot connect the network. The problem is the same as the resolv.conf file was wrong.  

What is the reason of this problem?Last edited by XQZS on Sun May 25, 2014 1:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> resolv.conf does not contain IPv4 nameserver address. I do not know what is "2001:da8:1007::101", maybe it is a IPv6 address?

 

XQZS ... correct.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> You know, resolv.conf can be updated if I start /etc/init.d/dhcpcd, but it only created this strange nameserver address after updating by dhcpcd.

 

you shouldn't do this, dhcpcd is started by net.${IFACE} so there is no need to start it manually, or have it in some runlevel.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> ...

 

note how you are defining "modules" twice, the latter will take precidence and so, not seeing the address wlp3s0 was asigned, I assume that wpa_supplicant isn't run, no supplication takes place, and so no dhcp address aquired. 

The configuration should look something like the following:

```
modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dhcp_wlp3s0="nontp nonis"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

#enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"

modules_enp0s25="dhcpcd"

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

dhcp_enp0s25="nontp nonis"
```

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> In the end, I must say, /etc/conf.d/net file is added by myself, openrc did not create this file! openrc did not create manyfiles, ifplugd.conf was not created either. And I have added USE Flag ''netifrc" indeed.

 

hmmm ... my install predates netifrc being split from openrc, so I'm not sure what configuration files it installs. Anyhow, its not related to ifplugd, this would be installed via sys-apps/ifplugd. 

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> At the same time, I manully change the resolv.conf file to correct nameserver IPv4 addresses, and add the file's attribute (+i), but still cannot connect the network. The problem is the same as the resolv.conf file was wrong.

 

I suspect you are not running wpa_supplicant, so not actually connecting to the AP (due to the double entry for "modules").  

best ... khay

----------

## szatox

What does your PC get network autoconfiguration data from? DHCP server is supposed to provide you with correct entries in /etc/resolv.conf. Since you only have ip6 entry, something most likely goes wrong here.

Can you ping the internet using it's IP address? For test, almost every IP between 173.194.112.160 and 173.194.112.174 seeems to have some google server assigned.

Also, what does `route -n` report?

edit: I don't "think" anything specfic right now, just poking around trying to find possible pitfallsLast edited by szatox on Thu May 08, 2014 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

szatox ...

I think I'm correct in the above ... with modules_wlp3s0="dhcpcd" there will be no (wireless) network as wpa_supplicant is required for (WPA/WPA2/RSN/EAP) wireless authentication. Why do you think this is just an issue with the resolver?

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

This time the /etc/resolv.conf file always empty:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Generated by resolvconf
> 
> ~                                                    //Nothing generated   ---note by XQZS 
> ...

 

Now I paste some information here.

Modified /etc/conf.d/net file:

```

#wireless:wlp3s0

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dhcp_wlp3s0="nontp nonis"

#enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"

#ethernet:enp0s25

modules_enp0s25="dhcpcd"

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

dhcp_enp0s25="nontp nonis"

```

I also tried several different /etc/conf.d/netmount file:

```

# This example assumes some of your netmounts are on eth1 and some

# are on eth2.

#

#rc_need="net.enp0s25 net.wlp3s0"

#

# If you are using a dynamic network management tool like

# networkmanager, dhcpcd in standalone mode, wicd, badvpn-ncd, etc, to

# manage the network interfaces with the routes to your netmounts, you

# should list that tool.

#

#rc_need="networkmanager"

#rc_need="dhcpcd"

#rc_need="wicd"

#

# The default setting is designed to be backward compatible with our

# current setup, but you are highly discouraged from using this. In

# other words, please change it to be more suited to your system.

#

rc_need="net"

```

OR

```

rc_need="net.enp0s25 net.wlp3s0"

rc_need="dhcpcd"

#rc_need="net"

```

OR

```

rc_need="net.enp0s25 net.wlp3s0"

rc_need="dhcpcd"

rc_need="!net"

```

ifconfig results:

```

enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f0:de:f1:fd:33:26  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf3a00000-f3a20000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 564  bytes 44516 (43.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 564  bytes 44516 (43.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        inet6 ::169.254.225.217  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x80<compat,global>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.225.217  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::8e70:5aff:fe89:97d4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 8c:70:5a:89:97:d4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16574  bytes 1870789 (1.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 168  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 44  bytes 10533 (10.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

route -n results:

```

 $ sudo route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     2004   0        0 wlp3s0

```

some rc-update -v show:

```
     busybox-watchdog |

          consolefont |

             cpupower |      default

          crypto-loop |

                 dbus |

                devfs |                       sysinit

               dhcpcd |

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                fcron |

                 fsck | boot

           git-daemon |

              goagent |      default

                  gpm |      default

               hdapsd |      default

               hdparm |

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

            ip6tables |

             iptables |

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

          laptop_mode |

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

             loopback | boot

            mcstransd |

              metalog |      default

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

          net.enp0s25 |      default

               net.lo |

           net.wlp3s0 |      default

             netmount |      default

           ntp-client |

                 ntpd |      default

           nullmailer |

              numlock |

              pciparm |

               procfs | boot          restorecond |

                 root | boot

               rsyncd |

            savecache |              shutdown

       selinux_gentoo | boot

                smapi |

                 sntp |

                 sshd |

             svnserve |

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

              swclock |

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

       wpa_supplicant |

 
```

How to solve this problem? I want to connect to the network.

Why can ifconfig get the IP address, but not the resolv.conf file do?

Why can get the network IP address, but cannot connect to network?

BTW, some infomation from debian system on the same laptop within the same network:

```

~$ sudo ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:fd:33:26  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f3a00000-f3a20000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1008 (1008.0 B)  TX bytes:1008 (1008.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 8c:70:5a:89:97:d4  

          inet addr:172.25.132.59  Bcast:172.25.135.255  Mask:255.255.252.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::8e70:5aff:fe89:97d4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:94420 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1573 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:12248727 (11.6 MiB)  TX bytes:281386 (274.7 KiB)

~$ sudo route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         172.25.132.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0

172.25.132.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

```

----------

## khayyam

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Generated by resolvconf
> ```
> ...

 

ZQZS ... this should read "Generated by dhcpcd", I should have noticed this above. So, you're using openresolv? I assume so as this seems to be the only current provider of resolveconf. Anyhow, resolveconf is managing /etc/resolv.conf and it doesn't seem to be configured to do so, hence the file is empty.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> I also tried several different /etc/conf.d/netmount file:

 

why? netmount is for mounting remote filesystems, it doesn't have anything to do with networking per se, or with providing DNS.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> ifconfig results:
> 
> ```
> enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
> ...

 

enp0s25 is not being assigned an IP address, and wlp3s0 has a link-local address. So, is ethernet connected via a cable, and how is wpa_supplicant configured? Additionally why are you starting both ethernet *and* wireless?

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> How to solve this problem? I want to connect to the network. Why can ifconfig get the IP address, but not the resolv.conf file do? Why can get the network IP address, but cannot connect to network?

 

The above isn't showing a "network IP address", you're not getting one from your gateway/router/dhcp-server (which uses 172.25.132.0 .... a class B subnet) ... the ethernet has no address asigned and the wireless interface has a link-local address (apipa). So, your wpa_supplicant configuration is wrong, unconfigured ... and your ethernet isn't connected to the same network as the gateway/router/dhcp-server (if its connected at all ... which from the output from your Debian install seems to be the case).

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

Today I have not use cable ethernet. And sometimes I will use enp0s25 cable ethernet, so I both use net.enp0s25 and net.wlp3s0.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="NAME-WLAN"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

Additional information this time:

```

~ $ ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f0:de:f1:fd:33:26  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf3a00000-f3a20000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 240  bytes 18576 (18.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 240  bytes 18576 (18.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.225.217  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::8e70:5aff:fe89:97d4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 8c:70:5a:89:97:d4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 949  bytes 108139 (105.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 6  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 11  bytes 1253 (1.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp3s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

```

----------

## khayyam

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> Today I have not use cable ethernet. And sometimes I will use enp0s25 cable ethernet, so I both use net.enp0s25 and net.wlp3s0.

 

XQZS ... in which case you should emerge either sys-apps/netplug or sys-apps/ifplugd and have the following set as 'modules_${IFACE}' ...

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_enp0s25="plug"

modules_wlp3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"
```

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> network={
> 
> ...

 

The "NAME-WLAN" access point is using no authentication (its "open")? If so, is that intentional because generally you don't want others to be able to connect to your network, or be able to sniff the traffic on that network. Can you provide the output of the following (run as root):

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/NAME-WLAN/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)
```

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'. You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running [...]
> ```
> ...

 

This just means that wpa_supplicant is already running, (ie, via net.wlp3s0).

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

Today I added

```

modules_enp0s25="plug"

modules_wlp3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

```

to /etc/conf.d/net,

and took my laptop to another network(B-WLAN), and modified my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

network={

  ssid="A-WLAN"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

  ssid="B-WLAN"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

It is wierd! In B-WLAN, my wlp3s0 is ok. It works fine.

Then I go back to A-WLAN, the problem remains. And this time when I type ifconfig, wlp3s0 only show IPv6 address, there is no inet4 address.

The "NAME-WLAN" and "B-WLAN" access point are both using no authentication. Yes!

And I can not use iwlist command for not installing the package. But I am sure the ssid name is right!

Today, I give a result:

wpa_supplicant config file is right, for B-WLAN is connectable. But why cannot connect to A-WLAN?

And A-WLAN is different from B_WLAN:

Network A use IP addresses just like 172.25.132.59, they seem real IP addresses in Internet.

But Network B use NAT IP addresses just like 10.10.123.3, they seem IP addresses not in real Internet, but in a local network.

----------

## khayyam

[quote="XQZS"]Today I added

```
modules_enp0s25="plug"

modules_wlp3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"
```

XQZS ... this will have no effect on your problem, I provided this to show you how you could manage ethernet with either ifplugd or netplugd ... one or other of these will need to be installed for the above enp0s25 to work.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> It is wierd! In B-WLAN, my wlp3s0 is ok. It works fine. Then I go back to A-WLAN, the problem remains. And this time when I type ifconfig, wlp3s0 only show IPv6 address, there is no inet4 address.

 

which suggest its not something specific to your configuration (at least something obvious) but something specific to "A-WLAN" ... so without more information about A-WLAN I can only guess. 

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> And I can not use iwlist command for not installing the package. But I am sure the ssid name is right!

 

It's not the ESSID I need to see but the AP's capabilities ... anyhow, it think net-wireless/wireless-tools are part of @system (at least I don't have it in the world file) so it should be installed, perhaps you're trying to run the above as your user, and /sbin isn't in $PATH.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant config file is right, for B-WLAN is connectable. But why cannot connect to A-WLAN?

 

I can't tell, there is not enough information to go on.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> Network A use IP addresses just like 172.25.132.59, they seem real IP addresses in Internet.

 

No, that is a "Class B" reserved address (172.16.0.0/12) ... this is only seen on local area networks.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> But Network B use NAT IP addresses just like 10.10.123.3, they seem IP addresses not in real Internet, but in a local network.

 

That is a "Class A" reserved address ... similar to 172.16.0.0/12 it should only be seen on a local area network.

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

I will re-install my gentoo system. I will give more infomation in several days.

----------

## XQZS

khayyam, I reinstall my gentoo system and do the command:awk '{RS="Cell"}/A-WLAN/' <(iwlist wlan0 scanning) in gentoo.

The result is following:

```

          Cell 01 - Address: 7E:DD:08:D3:19:71

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=57/70  Signal level=-53 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"360WiFi-7872"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000117decbdf

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C333630576946692D37383732

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040002A3400027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:C4:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=37/70  Signal level=-73 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005068e81be3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101090003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004C40400000106000CE6087F38040402000000050400A000000908732BE768500000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D1:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000037b7bf0325

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010B0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D10400000106000CE60BC6E9040402000000050400D4000009082A11BEB7370000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D3:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005dbd45d27c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010C0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D30400000106000CE60BC429040402000000050400DC00000908B0DE44BD5D0000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D0:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=47/70  Signal level=-63 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000013f2e6d15b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14198ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101080003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D00400000106000CE60BC6C5040402000000050400D0000009086DD4E5F2130000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D2:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000001119fa6e092

                    Extra: Last beacon: 982ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010C0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D20400000106000CE60BC6D6040402000000050400D8000009082AE7A59F110100000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 07 - Address: 74:EA:3A:10:B5:FE

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"xl-lib"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000023d987ac5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14270ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006786C2D6C6962

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010008FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00037F030100000074EA3A10B5FE76EA3A10B5FE64002C010808

          Cell 08 - Address: 8C:A9:82:A6:5B:99

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Louise"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=01cf6d7b44f68809

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14198ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00064C6F75697365

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 050402030000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A040017FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0B0017350101000000000000

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:CE:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000004c7743cf641

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14198ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010A0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004CE0400000106000CE60AC667040402000000050400C80000090876043C74C70400000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:87:36:47:6C:CF

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"senmiao"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000024c25bab0

                    Extra: Last beacon: 22861ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000773656E6D69616F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4306000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D1:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=59/70  Signal level=-51 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000037b7affb9d

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010A0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D10400000106000CE60BC6E904040100000005040024010009085A57AFB7370000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D3:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=45/70  Signal level=-65 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005dbc70892b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14198ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010D0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D30400000106000CE60BC4290404010000000504002C01000908A0B76FBC5D0000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:CE:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000004c774028180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 22605ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0506000103880001

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300023100002453000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004CE0400000106000CE60AC66704040100000005040018010009087EE00174C70400000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 14 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:FA:0D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000048cbdd4f03

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14306ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010B0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004FA0400000106000CE60BC60D0404010000000504002801000908A59ADCCB480000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 15 - Address: 00:0C:E6:05:01:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000099a7a66c1c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010A0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004010500000106000CE60BC610040401000000050400F4000009085CCAA5A7990000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 16 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D2:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000001119f440a69

                    Extra: Last beacon: 18872ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010100

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300023100002453000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D20400000106000CE60BC6D604040100000005040028010009087770439F110100000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 17 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:CD:0D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000061510882c3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 15688ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004CD0400000106000CE60AC6870404010000000504001401000908268A0751610000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 18 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:CF:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000063e9454566

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14319ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 05050001020080

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300022000002442000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004CF0400000106000CE60AC3E20404010000000504001C0100090884A444E9630000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 19 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D0:0D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000013f3ad6384

                    Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D00400000106000CE60BC6C5040401000000050400200100090829C1ACF3130000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 20 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:C4:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005067f119d9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 14265ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050700010102408408

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300036400002586000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004C40400000106000CE6087F38040401000000050400F0000009088C48F067500000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

```

And on the same laptop with Debian system in the same network A-WLAN, I submit this post with Debian system, Debian wireless network works fine:

```

$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan                 <-----    // Done in Debian system

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D1:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=60/70  Signal level=-50 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000003b5b3d4036

                    Extra: Last beacon: 156ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101070003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D10400000106000CE60BC6E9040402000000050400D400000908154E305B3B0000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 02 - Address: 6A:5D:60:82:07:D6

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"F-PC"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000001abcfe3cb

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2248ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0004462D5043

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010E14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101060003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010006004000

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:CE:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000004cb18ab3d26

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2244ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010B0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004CE0400000106000CE60AC6670404010000000504001801000908E26EAA18CB0400000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:C4:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=58/70  Signal level=-52 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000540c17e9f5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2240ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101060003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004C40400000106000CE6087F38040401000000050400F000000908AE15170C540000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 05 - Address: 7E:DD:08:D3:19:71

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"360WiFi-7872"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000026b52e454

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1660ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C333630576946692D37383732

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101090002A3400027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:26:82:63:E5:E5

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"\xE5\x8D\x97\xE4\xBA\xAC\xE5\xBD\x93\xE5\x89\x8D\xE6\x9C\x80\xE6\x9C\x89\xE5\x90\x8D\xE7\x9A\x84\xE5\x8A\xA8\xE7\x89\xA9"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000a65350f1

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1684ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001EE58D97E4BAACE5BD93E5898DE69C80E69C89E5908DE79A84E58AA8E789A9

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 23021300

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202F0040000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201018300023100002453000044425E0062422F00

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:87:36:37:59:5A

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"360WiFi-595A"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000002de4a6f91

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1256ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C333630576946692D35393541

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4306000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:C4:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000540c5a287b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 944ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101020003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004C40400000106000CE6087F38040402000000050400A0000009089404590C540000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D0:4D

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

                    Quality=51/70  Signal level=-59 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000001797225a25

                    Extra: Last beacon: 952ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E2095051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E001BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16950D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101050003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D00400000106000CE60BC6C5040402000000050400D000000908C95C2197170000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 10 - Address: 74:EA:3A:10:B5:FE

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"xl-lib"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000005e4935181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2096ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006786C2D6C6962

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010008FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00037F030100000074EA3A10B5FE76EA3A10B5FE64002C010808

          Cell 11 - Address: 7E:DD:08:FB:F0:88

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"AVANSHINE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000034770c8a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2244ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00094156414E5348494E45

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101070003A3000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C011BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401080000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D2:0D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000011543b32180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2224ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300023100002453000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D20400000106000CE60BC6D604040100000005040028010009087A90B243150100000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D1:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=62/70  Signal level=-48 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000003b5b1ef157

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1852ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101090003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D10400000106000CE60BC6E904040100000005040024010009087A431E5B3B0000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 14 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D3:0D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=45/70  Signal level=-65 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000006160a02806

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1852ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 05050001000020

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201010300036400002586000044425E0062422F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D30400000106000CE60BC4290404010000000504002C0100090876949F60610000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 15 - Address: 00:87:36:47:6C:CF

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"senmiao"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000e7757328

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1480ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000773656E6D69616F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4306000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E0102FF000000000000000000000000000000000E0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 16 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:D0:0D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=64/70  Signal level=-46 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000017971f5a3e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1480ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084E4A552D574C414E

                    IE: Unknown: 010802040B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706434E20010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B080800000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101050003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD38000CE60004D00400000106000CE60BC6C5040401000000050400200100090868A81E97170000000A04050000000B040E0000000C03002800

          Cell 17 - Address: 00:0C:E6:04:FA:0D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"A-WLAN"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004c7054324c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1468ms ago

```

----------

## khayyam

XQZS ...

this "A-WLAN" is a Meru Networks 802.11ac wireless router (I think). 802.11ac uses MIMO (multiple-input/multiple-output) via multiple AP's (or VAP's ... "virtual access points") to increase bandwidth. As you see in the scan there are numerious AP's/VAP's using the "A-WLAN" ESSID.

I'm not sure why the scans from gentoo and debian are different ... but with just "A-WLAN" edited from each scan we can see the following:

```
# grep Frequency a-wlan-gentoo.txt | tr -s ' ' 

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

 Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

 Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

# grep Frequency a-wlan-debian.txt |tr -s ' '

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:5.745 GHz (Channel 149)

 Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

 Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

 Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
```

I'm not sure how your Debian is configured, what driver/hardware you have, etc, but these *should* be the same.

Anyhow, I've not had to deal with 802.11ac but with multi-AP/VAP or WDS I've had some success by configuring wpa_supplicant to use a specific BSSID and channel (and having it not scan the ESSID). So, that said, you might try the following:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1

filter_ssids=1

network={

    ssid="A-WLAN"

    bssid=00:0C:E6:04:FA:0D

    scan_freq=2462

    scan_ssid=0

    key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

This *should* work, but I'm not entirely sure why Debian wouldn't also have the same issues in this regard so there may be some other specific differences between the gentoo and debian (like wireless drivers used, version of wpa_supplicant) that may play some part here. Anyhow, if the above fails then please provide as much information as possible (wireless driver/card, kernel version, wpa_supplicant version, etc) of the respective installs.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

khayyam, I follow your wpa_supplicant.conf, but the problem still remains. Now I list some system information.

Hardware

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> ...

 

Gentoo version

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # uname -r
> 
> 3.13.6-hardened-r3
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant version

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # eix wpa_supplicant
> 
> [I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Intel wireless firmware

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix ucode
> 
> [I] sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode
> ...

 

Kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ▶ Device Drivers ▶ Network device support ▶ Ethernet driver support ─────
> 
>     [*]   Intel devices                                                                                                                                   │ │
> ...

 

Kernel modules loaded ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Loading module lib80211 ...
> 
>  [ ok ]
> ...

 

Other infomation

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # ifconfig
> 
> lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536
> ...

 

Debian system

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo uname -r
> 
> 3.2.0-4-amd64
> ...

 

Debian: The wpa_supplicant configuration of Debian system is automated, I only set the SSID name "A-WLAN" in its gui interface. But I can not find its text config file in terminal. Debian's eth0 is ok after I install Debian system. Debian's wlan0 is ok after I install iwlwifi-firmware package. 

Gentoo:

Obviously, gentoo's wlp3s0 and enp0s25 both cannot connect to network to obtain the correct IP address, they just give the local hostname's address. So I guess maybe something is wrong with the kernel config, but I am not sure and cannot tell where is it. 

And I remember that day I took my laptop to another place with B-WLAN, in B-WLAN, wlp3s0 worked fine, but the enp0s25 still gave the local  hostname's address. Thus, enp0s25 ethernet interface never worked; while wlp3s0 cannot work either but could work fine in B-WLAN.

----------

## khayyam

XQZS ... I assume Debian uses NetworkManager which is why there is no wpa_supplicant.conf under /etc/wpa_supplicant. I'm not familiar with NetworkManager but it probably stores its config files in /etc/NetworkManager (or similar).

I'll leave the issue of ethernet aside for the moment and concentrate on wireless, from the scan above 'A-WLAN' does not have any authentication, so I assume it is just an issue with the fact that this ESSID is used by more than one BSSID ... can you try the following ... 

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

    ssid="A-WLAN"

    scan_ssid=1

    key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

If this doesn't work can you do the following ... add '-d' (debug) to the options for wpa_supplicant and post the log.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

I don't think anything is missing in your kernel, the issue with ethernet seems to be dhcpcd, and the issue with wireless seems to be due to the fact that wpa_supplicant is confused by the fact that multiple BSSID's provide the same ESSID. I'll take a closer look at the dhcpcd problem later (I'm busy right now).

best ... khay

----------

## szatox

networkmanager in gentoo stores it's config (at least the part related to known networks)  in /etc/conf.d/net replacing netifrc configuration.

----------

## khayyam

 *szatox wrote:*   

> networkmanager in gentoo stores it's config (at least the part related to known networks)  in /etc/conf.d/net replacing netifrc configuration.

 

szatox ... including its configuration of wpa_supplicant? I've never used NetworkManager so I'm not sure what it does ITR, I'd assumed that as XQZS couldn't find a wpa_supplicant.conf in his/her Debian install that NetworkManager stored it elsewhere.

best ... khay

----------

## szatox

You're right, I was aa bit too hasty with answer. Keys are stored in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf in format used by wpa_supplicant

----------

## XQZS

The log information:

```

wpa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp3s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

eapol_version=2

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='A-WLAN'

nl80211: interface wlp3s0 in phy phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0xc605cf820

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xc605cf820

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xc605cf820

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=2): 0a 07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xc605cf820

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=2): 0a 11

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp3s0: Own MAC address: 8c:70:5a:89:97:d4

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp3s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

wlp3s0: Added interface wlp3s0

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Daemonize..

CTRL_IFACE - wlp3s0 - wait for monitor to attach

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (16 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 52:08:ca:cd:fb:fa SSID 'HYSkyline_PC'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e0:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:ca:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:fc:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:ca:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:fc:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e0:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e4:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:f1:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:df:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:f3:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e8:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e6:4d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 15 BSSID 6c:e8:73:e5:54:5a SSID 'TP-LINK_PocketAP_E5545A'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=16/32 last_scan_full=0

wlp3s0: New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 52:08:ca:cd:fb:fa ssid='HYSkyline_PC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-86

wlp3s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp3s0: 1: 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d ssid='A-WLAN' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x21 level=-51

wlp3s0:    allow in non-WPA/WPA2

wlp3s0:    selected BSS 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d ssid='A-WLAN'

wlp3s0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING

wlp3s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d (SSID='A-WLAN' freq=2437 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlp3s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     41 2d 57 4c 41 4e                           A-WLAN        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New station 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Delete station 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37; timeout with 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d

wlp3s0: Event AUTH_TIMED_OUT (14) received

wlp3s0: SME: Authentication timed out

Added BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d into blacklist

wlp3s0: Another BSS in this ESS has been seen; try it next

BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d blacklist count incremented to 2

wlp3s0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

wlp3s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Optimize scan based on previously generated frequency list

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (20 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 16 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:cf:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 17 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:df:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 18 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e8:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 19 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e7:0d SSID 'A-WLAN'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=20/32 last_scan_full=0

wlp3s0: New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 52:08:ca:cd:fb:fa ssid='HYSkyline_PC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-83

wlp3s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp3s0: 1: 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d ssid='A-WLAN' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x21 level=-52

wlp3s0:    skip - blacklisted (count=2 limit=0)

wlp3s0: 2: 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d ssid='A-WLAN' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-64

wlp3s0:    allow in non-WPA/WPA2

wlp3s0:    selected BSS 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d ssid='A-WLAN'

wlp3s0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING

wlp3s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d (SSID='A-WLAN' freq=5745 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlp3s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d

  * freq=5745

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     41 2d 57 4c 41 4e                           A-WLAN        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New station 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp3s0: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp3s0: SME: Authentication response: peer=00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

wlp3s0: Trying to associate with 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d (SSID='A-WLAN' freq=5745 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlp3s0: SME: Could not parse own IEs?!

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d

  * freq=5745

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     41 2d 57 4c 41 4e                           A-WLAN        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Association request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

nl80211: Associate event

wlp3s0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp3s0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=88): 01 08 8c 12 98 24 b0 48 60 6c 2d 1a 4e 00 1b ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 95 0d 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 03 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

wlp3s0: freq=5745 MHz

wlp3s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlp3s0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d

wlp3s0: Associated with 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp3s0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp3s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp3s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:0c:e6:04:c9:4d completed [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp3s0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

wlp3s0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (31) received

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=CN

nl80211: 2402-2482 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 57240-59400 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: 59400-63720 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: 63720-65880 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

wlp3s0: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 52:08:ca:cd:fb:fa SSID 'HYSkyline_PC' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:c9:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e0:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:ca:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:fc:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e4:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 16 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:cf:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:ca:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:df:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:fc:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e0:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:f1:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:df:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:f3:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 18 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e8:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e8:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 19 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e7:0d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID 00:0c:e6:04:e6:4d SSID 'A-WLAN' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 6c:e8:73:e5:54:5a SSID 'TP-LINK_PocketAP_E5545A' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 38 35 39 2d 31 00

```

----------

## khayyam

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlp3s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED
> 
> ...

 

XQZS ... that's a successful association. If you then run 'wpa_cli status' it should show you connected to 'A-WLAN'. So, as with your ethernet, you're not being provided an IP via dhcp.

As this issue doesn't effect dhcpcd when connecting to B-WLAN it has to be something the dhcp server is doing, can you post your /etc/dhcpcd.conf. Also, as this doesn't effect Debian compare the dhcpcd configuration, if it uses dhcpcd, or whatever dhcp client is used.

I could suggest some things to try, but these would be quesses on my part. It might be best to see if the configuration differs and how.

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

gentoo:/etc/dhcpcd.conf

```

# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# Use the hardware address of the interface for the Client ID.

#clientid

# or

# Use the same DUID + IAID as set in DHCPv6 for DHCPv4 ClientID as per RFC4361.

duid

# Persist interface configuration when dhcpcd exits.

persistent

# Rapid commit support.

# Safe to enable by default because it requires the equivalent option set

# on the server to actually work.

option rapid_commit

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

# Some interface drivers reset when changing the MTU so disabled by default.

#option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname

```

Debian:/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

```

# Configuration file for /sbin/dhclient, which is included in Debian's

#   dhcp3-client package.

#

# This is a sample configuration file for dhclient. See dhclient.conf's

#   man page for more information about the syntax of this file

#   and a more comprehensive list of the parameters understood by

#   dhclient.

#

# Normally, if the DHCP server provides reasonable information and does

#   not leave anything out (like the domain name, for example), then

#   few changes must be made to this file, if any.

#

option rfc3442-classless-static-routes code 121 = array of unsigned integer 8;

#send host-name "andare.fugue.com";

send host-name = gethostname();

#send dhcp-client-identifier 1:0:a0:24:ab:fb:9c;

#send dhcp-lease-time 3600;

#supersede domain-name "fugue.com home.vix.com";

#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;

request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,

   domain-name, domain-name-servers, domain-search, host-name,

   dhcp6.name-servers, dhcp6.domain-search,

   netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope, interface-mtu,

   rfc3442-classless-static-routes, ntp-servers;

#require subnet-mask, domain-name-servers;

#timeout 60;

#retry 60;

#reboot 10;

#select-timeout 5;

#initial-interval 2;

#script "/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script";

#media "-link0 -link1 -link2", "link0 link1";

#reject 192.33.137.209;

#alias {

#  interface "eth0";

#  fixed-address 192.5.5.213;

#  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.255;

#}

#lease {

#  interface "eth0";

#  fixed-address 192.33.137.200;

#  medium "link0 link1";

#  option host-name "andare.swiftmedia.com";

#  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

#  option broadcast-address 192.33.137.255;

#  option routers 192.33.137.250;

#  option domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;

#  renew 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

#  rebind 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

#  expire 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

#}

```

----------

## khayyam

XQZS ... did you also look at 'wpa_cli status', and did is show "CONNECTED"?

try the following:

/etc/dhcpcd.conf

```
hostname

clientid

persistent

option rapid_commit

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

option ntp_servers

require dhcp_server_identifier

nohook lookup-hostname
```

... I've removed 'duid' and replaced it with 'clientid'. You might also add the following to the network configuration (which will disable ipv6 and apipa) ...

/etc/conf.d/net

```
dhcpcd_wlp3s0="--ipv4only --noipv4ll"

enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"
```

best ... khay

----------

## XQZS

You are right. Now the problem is solved. enp0s25 and wlp3s0 both work fine after I changed the dhcp.conf file.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # A sample configuration for dhcpcd.
> 
> # See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.
> ...

 

But in fact, I still do not know why "option interface_mtu" works.Last edited by XQZS on Wed May 14, 2014 12:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## XQZS

Thank you very much, khayyam!

----------

## khayyam

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> You are right. Now the problem is solved. enp0s25 and wlp3s0 both work fine after I changed the dhcp.conf file.

 

XQZS ... yes, the dhcpcd man page states "-D, --duid [...] not all DHCP servers work with it so it is not enabled by default" ... but gentoo's default dhcpcd.conf does have it enabled.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> But in fact, I still do not know why "option interface_mtu" works.

 

Not sure I understand. The mtu will default to 1500, not sure why changing this would effect dhcp.

 *XQZS wrote:*   

> Thank you very much, khayyam!

 

You're welcome ... khay

----------

